# El Masroig



## alcam (Nov 11, 2016)

Anybody been ? Any information welcome


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Nov 11, 2016)

We stayed there in April this year.  The site is/or was free with good water and waste facilities. No pressure on how long you stay. There is the normal type village shop up the steep hill.  The wine is good but not compulsory take your own container to fill and it is even cheaper. The view are to die for if the cloud lifts.  Enjoy, we did.

:fun::fun:

Bernie


----------



## alcam (Nov 12, 2016)

WellWornTraveller said:


> We stayed there in April this year.  The site is/or was free with good water and waste facilities. No pressure on how long you stay. There is the normal type village shop up the steep hill.  The wine is good but not compulsory take your own container to fill and it is even cheaper. The view are to die for if the cloud lifts.  Enjoy, we did.
> 
> :fun::fun:
> 
> Bernie



Thanks for that , is there a bar/restaurant nearby ?


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Nov 13, 2016)

alcam said:


> Thanks for that , is there a bar/restaurant nearby ?



There were a couple of restaurants in the village, but it is not what you would call a hot spot.

Bernie


----------



## alcam (Nov 13, 2016)

WellWornTraveller said:


> There were a couple of restaurants in the village, but it is not what you would call a hot spot.
> 
> Bernie



All I'm looking for Bernie . Thanks a lot .


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Nov 14, 2016)

Your are very welcome.

Bernie


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info everyone - this is one of the Iberia POIs


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Nov 14, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> Thanks for the info everyone - this is one of the Iberia POIs



Hi Chris,

We will probably be going down again next spring, do you want reviews of all the sites we stop at that are on the POI's??

Bernie


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the offer.

In the offing is a revised online POI system which will allow members to post reviews. Hopefully that will be in place when you go ...


----------



## alcam (Nov 15, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> Thanks for the offer.
> 
> In the offing is a revised online POI system which will allow members to post reviews. Hopefully that will be in place when you go ...



Think that would be great . People on here have many different priorities . 
I see comments like 'a few minutes from 'town' . Is that public transport/walking etc . Some people not so physically able , those with dogs can't use buses in Spain etc .
Hopefully the diverse members will give a good , overall , picture of a particular place


----------

